
Christian Git: A collection of aliases to sanctify your Git workflow - alexmacarthur
A while back, I began creating aliases for some basic git commands. Eventually, I began to explore how to alias the &quot;git&quot; command itself (for example, &#x27;g status&#x27; would execute &#x27;git status&#x27;), and the best way I could make this new alias portable and distributable.<p>As a result, I turned to creating a Node package for this as a first-time run. Christian Git is what came about: a collection of Christianized aliases to sanctify your Git workflow.<p>Check it out and offer feedback. If you want, feel free to add to the list of aliases yourself.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;alexmacarthur&#x2F;christian-git
npm install christian-git -g
======
tiki12revolt
Oy vey.

